# Recommend any knives for rehandling practice?



## mlau (May 12, 2015)

From a message from Marko, rehandling seems like a great place to start.
I'd like to use these practice knives as really great presents.

Know any great "crappy" knives to work on?

The KKF archives suggest Forgecrafts, Tanaka, and old Sabatiers/Herders/Wustoff/Henkels.
I just have some waterstones (King, diamond, ceramic, one natural finisher). I'm thinking of getting a belt sander

Any other suggestions?


----------



## chinacats (May 13, 2015)

Jump out of the rabbit hole immediately and run as fast and far as possible! 









:justkidding:


----------



## chiffonodd (May 13, 2015)

I was thinking of taking a crack at rehandling a Tojiro DP 210. Not a crappy knife at all, would make a great gift, and you can snag one off rakuten for ~ $50 USD. Gotta take advantage of that exchange rate . . .

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chubo-kitchen/item/2002701/


----------



## chiffonodd (May 13, 2015)

Or the tojiro 270mm bread knife for only $37! This is one that non-culinary inclined friends and family members might actually use  everyone cuts bread . . .

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/tuzukiya/item/t210-0438/


----------



## Bigbadwolfen (May 13, 2015)

I bought a yamashin 240 gyuto, actually like it quiet a lot (bought it to practice sharpening and rehandling) but it would certainly benefit from some thinning and the handle is absolutely disgusting, crapy fit and plastic ferulle :| ~100% for a knife wich might actually perform pretty darn good with some love


----------



## James (May 13, 2015)

Tanakas are definitely good candidates if you want to make wa handles.


----------



## Godslayer (May 13, 2015)

Honestly I don't do this but if it's only practice. Id go to a few good will stores and look for some ok knives. Try and rehandle and resharpen them 2 birds one stone. I actually bought a few and after resharpening them have them away to university buddies as they were better than what they were using. I think I bought 6 knives for 30ish bucks all at least semi decent henckles sabitie. And some random one that had Japanese letters on it.


----------



## mlau (May 13, 2015)

You have better luck with Goodwill than I do.

Generally, I just find crappy stainless (think cheap british knives) as the good ones are picked clean.

Thanks for the recs!


----------



## mlau (May 13, 2015)

I was thinking of trying some Tosa funiyakis from Hida tool.
I handled a few in the store, and the profile seemed pretty nice.


----------



## Matus (May 13, 2015)

I would start with a smaller knife - it will be implicitly cheaper and easier to handle in the process. Unless you have a specific knife in mind, I would pick something from used BST - the advantage being that you will get a knife that will on one side not be too expensive, but on the other it will actually be worth using after rehandling.

Have fun


----------



## daveb (May 13, 2015)

Plug "Forgecraft" into an Ebay search and you'll find some decent knives that will need some TLC and definitely need handles. Boning knives will come in at less than 10 bucks, cleavers around 15 and 8" chefs from 20 and up. They will all make for good practice and when done will be knives that can actually be used.


----------



## clairelv (Jun 11, 2015)

sorry ,can't help


----------

